# Removing Automator Action (Plug-in) from Finder context menu



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

I've searched the web for an answer, but I couldn't find one so I turn to y'all:

How do I remove an automator action from the Finder context menu?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ernestworthing - Go to your home folder, then your Library folder, then the Workflows folder, then the Applications folder within there, then the Finder folder and delete the workflow you don't anymore.

For those who want the simpler path it is: ~/Library/Workflows/Applications/Finder


----------



## ernestworthing (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks! That was very helpful!

Silly me... it just occured to me that I could've just created some uniquely named plug-in and searched for it with Spotlight, in order to find out where Automator stashes the plug-in. ;-)


----------

